# Rethinking a Martin Deal



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Martin is having a fantastic season (I'll start with that). This great start has had me going back and forth in my head as to if he should be on the market at all. Historically I have always said yea move the guy. But with Marcus Camby and Najera out the door (and Hunter done) its a more difficult decision because he is a major part of the team's success this year. However after the gerbal in my head stopped running circles I came to the same conclusion. The Nuggets should still consider trading him. Why you ask? Because it is better for the team in the long run. Carmelo Anthony is still the long term franchise player on this team. His field goal percentage is down but he is working hard on defensive to make up for it. Billups is back in town (and I've been a fan since his days at Colorado) which is great for Denver. However Billups at 32 going on 33 isn't going to be a marque name in 5 years from now. Even though we are off to a great start I still say look to be even better next year and the year after that. Consider a K-Mart trade.
What teams do I have in mind. This will shock you. One team is the Heat. Shawn Marion isn't having a stellar season. His contract is about to expire and if he isn't a block head he knows there can't be much of a market for him this summer (because of 2010). What if he would sign a 3 year extension that was reasonable. starting at 8 million or something. The deal I had in mind was Shawn Marion, Joel Anthony, and Jamaal Magloire for Kenyon Martin and Steven Hunter. With the Nuggets being an up tempo team its something to consider. Marion did play some 4 in Phoenix. Then of course you could still do a deal with Toronto for Parker or Sacramento for Salmons
Something a little wackier might be to send Linas Kleiza, Chucky Atkins, and a future first round pick to Toronto for Andrea Bargnani and Jamario Moon. 
The Bulls come to mind as another trade option with K-Mart. I've wanted Ben Gordon on the Nuggets (and have posted about it) since he was in college. Ty Thomas and Sefolosha would be nice additions. Even Larry Hughes would be a nice pickup to start instead of Jones. As long as a big comes back with a wing I'd say consider it.
I'd consider a deal with the Cavs only if Anderson Varejao was included. Highly doubt they'd do that. I'm sure Dallas would love to pick up K-Mart but I'm not sure they'd give up enough to make it worthwhile. Brandon Bass would have to be in the deal. I doubt they move Bass, Stackhouse, and Howard for Kmart, Jones, and Kleiza. 
I'm sure this will give everyone some meat to go he's crazy. But long term it still makes sense to consider a K-Mart move. The only question is what do you want back?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Here is another nutty deal. The Nuggets send K-Mart, Atkins and Hunter to Indiana. The Nuggets send Kleiza and Samb to Philly. Indiana sends Nesterovic to Philly. Indiana sends Troy Murphy and Jamaal Tinsley to Denver. Philly sends Samuel Dalembert to Denver.
Our key pieces going out are K-Mart and Kleiza. Key pieces coming in are Murphy, Tinsley, and Dalembert.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

oh god no. no to everything.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I'd have to give a resounding "NO" to all the deal mentioned above as well. Sure you get younger in some of them, but you don't get better at all. It's about trying to win now.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got a great idea or two:

1) trade Samb to the Clips for a draft pick.
2) trade ATkins to OKC for Johan Petro.
3) Sign Darius Miles just to tick off Portland and put them over the salary cap, play him for 3 games and release him.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

great deals. we didnt even have to do number 3 either! btw they are already over the salary cap. darius playing 2 games puts them like 9 million over the luxery (x2 for every dollar over the tax) which pretty much puts a few hundred thousand into stan's pockets as well. pretty cute deal...


----------

